# A few issues . . .



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

*A few issues (Just vent) . . .*

Original post deleted. Thanks to all who read and offered advice.

Use this thread to talk about any and all issues you have if you just want to vent.​


----------



## Riccin (Aug 20, 2009)

I think its great that you know the things you need to work on, and you are being open about them. If you never consider your weakness how will you ever grow as a person or learn from your mistakes?

I personally find that no mater how successful you are in life, their is nothing as fullfulling as strong relationships. This includes friends, family, that someone special ect. If your missing that it is going to be really hard to feel as emotionally connected as you may need to be happy.

Love is great, and its wonderful, but dysfunctional love can be as dangerous as drugs, and it is a huge risk when you are in experienced and have a tendency to cling. Do you have any really close friends? I think it would really help you to start there. In my own life i have found that i will look for a relationship because i am not getting enough emotional support from others in my life, and it always felt like it was easier to get that from a relationship then it was to make a new friend. 

Making friends for me as always been difficult. I have such high standards for myself that i expect the same from friends. I recently started trying to join "groups" related to things i am interested in, in an effort to make female friends that i have a lot in common with.

The only way that you are going to change any of these things about yourself is practice. You cant change how you feel about your relationships with others, unless you act differently in new relationships and start to learn more about how to be close to people. 

I dont know if any of this helps you, i guess i am pretty much just ranting here myself.... but I know what i definitely can relate. 

You have nothing to be embarrassed about. There is no shame in trying to overcome weakness, only in denying that it exists. 

<3


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm the exact same in plenty of ways, recently anyways. I'm just sitting around waiting for graduate schools and it makes me feel useless. The days drudge on with no real end and I just start to feel worthless (Well, add to that my last relationship). It's also quite embarrassing to talk about it but after a while I changed a bit in that almost everything about me just doesn't embarrass me anymore. It's just big. Big deal. If someone thinks I suck, oh well, they can join the legions of people who don't even care about it so it's all the same.

I'm easily infatuated as well. I fall for people too easily because I desperately want to love and be loved and I want that sense of security and whatnot. I guess recently just finally said to myself - enough. I'm not one for limitations but six months of knowing someone before I date them is just going to have to do because I'm tired of falling in love too fast and dealing with situations that aren't good because there were occasions where I ignored my instinct and my head in order to keep things easy.

In the end the only thing that can help you change is you. Sit down and have a long look at yourself. What exactly is it that you want? Why do you want it? Why do you fall in love so fast? All of it, you need to figure out why you're doing things and then after you can answer (Or not) some of those things then you sit down, relax, and be willful. Change things. Accept that how you are viewing or going about things is just not the right way to do it and you need to change. Become more self-confident. More apathetic about people's opinions towards you. So on and so on. Just gotta relax, is all.

I have absolutely no if this will help or not as I'm currently so extremely tired I just completely poured out my heart to someone and I'm forgetting the things I write like two seconds afterwards, but yeah, there you have it.


----------



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

Riccin said:


> I think its great that you know the things you need to work on, and you are being open about them. If you never consider your weakness how will you ever grow as a person or learn from your mistakes?
> 
> I personally find that no mater how successful you are in life, their is nothing as fullfulling as strong relationships. This includes friends, family, that someone special ect. If your missing that it is going to be really hard to feel as emotionally connected as you may need to be happy.
> 
> ...


Thank you. For me, just knowing others can relate helps.


----------



## Riccin (Aug 20, 2009)

Im so glad : ) /hugs


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I miss flyintheointment  Why did she have to be banned? :crying:
I'd complain and fight her corner but I don't know the full facts  I just logged on and it said she was banned...:sad:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> I miss flyintheointment  Why did she have to be banned? :crying:
> I'd complain and fight her corner but I don't know the full facts  I just logged on and it said she was banned...:sad:


She requested to be banned, just fyi. roud:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Why?
Gosh now I am confused :sad:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I have no idea why. I just know that she requested to be banned. xD Sorry.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish I knew.


----------

